

Persona-Driven Development: Meet Customers First, Write Unit Tests Later - KrisJordan
http://www.krisjordan.com/2008/09/12/persona-driven-development-meet-customers-first-write-unit-tests-later/

======
DenisM
Any suggestions for quick GUI-prototyping tools? Thanks.

~~~
KrisJordan
I really like PowerPoint because you can simulate interactivity, it's easy,
and it's flexible. A few links:

<http://www.boxesandarrows.com/view/interactive>
[http://www.krisjordan.com/2008/09/07/10-minute-mock-
prototyp...](http://www.krisjordan.com/2008/09/07/10-minute-mock-prototyping-
tips-for-powerpoint/) [http://www.istartedsomething.com/20071018/powerpoint-
prototy...](http://www.istartedsomething.com/20071018/powerpoint-prototype-
toolkit-01/)

There are tools specific to GUI-prototyping that have other upsides/downsides,
a great list is here:

<http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?GuiPrototypingTools>

~~~
DenisM
Thanks for takng time to put in all the links, Kris.

